# Is it Too Soon?



## ChrissyB (Apr 5, 2011)

So as you all know my darling little Sprout passed away last week, a week ago today to be exact. Our vet felt that whatever caused him to pass away was with him from birth.
So here is my dilemma, they have some guinea pig babies at the pet shop, but they are at the same pet shop that we got Sprout from. The kids want another one to love and as a companion for Spike, but I am wary of getting one from the same store, problem is they are the only place that I have seen any around here. As you would know no one can replace Sprouts little place in my heart, but I would dearly love a friend for Spike. Not even sure what sex these babies are, so that's a deciding factor anyway.
What do you cavie afficianados think?


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 5, 2011)

Go for it.  I'm assuming you got Spike from the same place so....  

Just because something is congenital does not mean 1) it was genetic, and 2) even if it was genetic, that all offspring will be affected.  Most likely it was just one of those random, recessive things. 

You could always ask them about their breeding program, what they know about the parents, etc. 

But bottom line, sounds like your family has a place in your hearts to love another pet.  So share the love!


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 5, 2011)

We have found that pet shops usually use the sam BYB every time, some pet shops also breed their own, If Spike was a good age they I would say ok , but if he was under 3 I would look else where....have a look at petlink or gumtree, RSPCA ( I have many pigs off these and they are all old now ) ....Also have a look at the Australian cavy sanctuary as they have a GP shelter down that way , or they may be able to put u in touch with someone else who has piggies needing a great home.....unfortunately there are 1000's across Aust looking for homes in shelters , so help break the BYB cycle and Adopt a piggie ....


----------



## Relle (Apr 6, 2011)

Chrissy, I don't think I'd go back there. As Trace says - adopt a pig.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree that you should adopt! Maybe some online searches will turn up a little piggie in need.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 6, 2011)

Your local shelter might even have one.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 6, 2011)

I googled & found a guinea pig rescue site I think is near you!

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com

If you scroll down it also says there are thousands of GP in need of homes listed at petfinder.com

I am a huge advocate of not buying an animal from a pet store or a breeder. The vast majority of breeding animals live in horrible conditions & the offspring are diseased or genetically dysfunctional from interbreeding. I would never support the sale of animals being bred when there are so many in need of rescue/adoption.


----------



## dubnica (Apr 6, 2011)

I would never buy any pets from a store.  Me and my daughter both bought dogs from our local store and they both have behavior, skin and coat issues.  My second dog is from a breeder and you can see a big difference.


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, I love the idea of offering a home to a rescue animal, I'm very wary of buying another from the pet shop. Dave said he saw them one day selling one to a guy saying he was buying it for a snake. He stepped up and said "I shouldn't have to tell you, as a pet store, that it;s illegal to sell live animals for food". The snake guy took off, the shop attendant was all of a sudden very busy. Don't get me wrong, a snake is a creature that has to eat also, but not a live animal. (potentially dangerous to the snake, torturous to the animal)
Thanks for that link Tab, I'm going through there now. We already have one male, so if I want to house another with him it will have to be a male, if not I have another empty home. I quite like the idea of a little girl piggy. I've only had boys, do you think the girls show a difference in personality to the boys?


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 7, 2011)

You can always have the boar de-sexed Chrissy, then they can live happily together lol.....and I have both sexes....some boys r cuddly some arnt, some girls are cuddly some arnt, both have heaps of personality.

 Boys do tend to have less health probs as they get older , girls tend to suffer UTI's and ovarian cysts also mammory tumors, but I have not had any probs with any of my girls and some are quite old.......Boys tend to get impaction....which is really yuccky lol I do have one boy here who we have to keep an eye on( impaction ) , but we only have to clean him out every couple of months thankfully lol

So it really comes down to personal choice


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 7, 2011)

Never even though of desexing, he;s probably too young right now though> He's 3months old. When I met my husband he had a pet rat and she quickly became very loved, she developed mammary tumours, we had her operated on twice to remove them but they kept coming back and she eventually passed away.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 10, 2011)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I love the idea of offering a home to a rescue animal, I'm very wary of buying another from the pet shop. Dave said he saw them one day selling one to a guy saying he was buying it for a snake. He stepped up and said "I shouldn't have to tell you, as a pet store, that it;s illegal to sell live animals for food". The snake guy took off, the shop attendant was all of a sudden very busy. Don't get me wrong, a snake is a creature that has to eat also, but not a live animal. (potentially dangerous to the snake, torturous to the animal)
> Thanks for that link Tab, I'm going through there now. We already have one male, so if I want to house another with him it will have to be a male, if not I have another empty home. I quite like the idea of a little girl piggy. I've only had boys, do you think the girls show a difference in personality to the boys?



Boys have the nicer personality in my experience.  :wink: Oh, I shouldn't say nicer, what I mean is that sows are more aloof and boars are sookier and like being touched.





Disclaimer: GP down the bottom of pic (his name was Pippin) is not mortally wounded nor is he a vampire piggy. Little pig has been scoffing watermelon. Click on image to enlarge.  :wink:


----------



## Relle (Apr 11, 2011)

He looks like a vampire piggy  They are all so cute. I find my boys are sooks, but have never had girls so can't compare.

The buns I've had, the boys are sooks and the girls are independant.My boy pigs  pose for piccies when you get the camera out, they don't move 'til the shot is taken.  8) 

Relle.


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 12, 2011)

Love the pics!
Haven't found any piggies close to us yet but I am still looking!


----------

